# Actual Expense Method vs Standard Mileage Rate



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

Hello. I am new to rideshare and I'm trying to learn now how to do my taxes for the year.

Which methods allows me to deduct things like car accessories... for example....

New carpets, phone mount, seat covers and etc.


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Engz said:


> Hello. I am new to rideshare and I'm trying to learn now how to do my taxes for the year.
> 
> Which methods allows me to deduct things like car accessories... for example....
> 
> New carpets, phone mount, seat covers and etc.


Standard mileage rate works best for most ride-share drivers.


----------



## Engz (Apr 11, 2017)

UberTaxPro said:


> Standard mileage rate works best for most ride-share drivers.


Lets say I needed struts to make the car ride better... Can I write that off in Standard Mileage Method?


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

Engz said:


> Lets say I needed struts to make the car ride better... Can I write that off in Standard Mileage Method?


No, that is included in the Standard Mileage Method.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

If you keep a car for 200,000 miles and deduct 175,000 miles as business expenses that gives you a grand total of about.... $93,625 in deductions to use over the years you run the car for.

That's enough to pay for a new car (30,000) gas at 10c a mile (20,000) and leaves $40,000 for oil changes, new tires and a ton of other maintenance.

On SMR i had enough for commercial insurance as well and still come in under the SMR for the miles i drove.


----------

